

Ask HN: The Best April Fools’ Day jokes - bartkappenburg


======
scrollaway
AF has gotten annoying as hell. The only time it's actually cool is when it
ends up into cool tech but that is rare enough - Google's pokemon game is neat
I guess.

Like many people in tech, I dread Aprl 1st. I have to stay away from my news
and social sources because they turn to utter crap.

I'm glad HN is quiet regarding AF this year. Let's hope this tradition dies
down as more and more people find it lame every year.

~~~
zimpenfish
Define "quiet" \- there's about 20 stories I've seen today which are blatant
AFs.

------
fedor91
I let my co-founder call a person called Mr. de Leeuw (very common name in The
Netherlands, translated Mr Lion)and gave him the number of the zoo. Was very
funny, because he didn't noticed the date and really asked for Mr. de Leeuw.
(Mr. Lion). I'll expect some payback from him now. Old Joke.. but still very
funny!

